# MacPro Anyone with Cores not working properly while using FCP 7



## RJ HDMASTER (May 19, 2011)

Hey there.

I've been editing an HD project at the same time trying to troubleshoot an issue with my mac pro. 

Have the 2.26 8 core Macpro 12gbs ram....and (was running FCP 6.06) Now running FCP 7.

Issue is my mac has been extremely slow with editing an HD project shot with 7D material (transcoded footage-Apple ProRes 422--1080/24P footage)

Everytime i would move a clip or two...my system would render for 3 minutes + at a time.

I have ran an activity monitor....and its showing barely cores processing while running FCP 7. 

Any suggestions would greatly help


----------



## jlcinc (Dec 13, 2002)

What are the sequence settings? If your settings match the clip you shouldn't have any problems moving clips. Set the FCP references for sequences to match the clips.

John


----------



## broad (Jun 2, 2009)

what happens if you try to use handbrake to convert a random video? do you see expected core use then?


----------



## RJ HDMASTER (May 19, 2011)

broad said:


> what happens if you try to use handbrake to convert a random video? do you see expected core use then?


Hey I was asked by my apple dealer....to try uploading photos using Iphoto. And the cores spiked to half as normal. I don't have Handbrake currently.

But this is a screen shot of my FCP project while in playback. Look at the Activity Monitor-floating monitor in my viewer window. No much activity at all


----------



## broad (Jun 2, 2009)

dont use iPhoto. download handbrake (its free) and use it to convert some random video. look in activity monitor to see what your core use is like and let us know


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

His cores are not showing at all - I just suggested using iPhoto ( he's a client ) as a test to see how the cores are responding.
His version does not use all the processing threads.
He has moved up to FCP 7 from 6 recently.


----------



## thedarkhorse (Jul 12, 2008)

Probably because Final cut 7 is not really multi-core enabled, you can do multi-core exporting with compressor if you have qmaster set up right, but no multi-core rendering in the timeline. It's old and inefficient code for today's computer hardware, which is why many editors have moved away from it, so we don't have to wait for renders to edit. 

Check out premiere pro cs6 if you want no rendering(with proper video card), Final cut pro x is much faster with renders and does it in the background as well.


----------



## Gerk (Dec 21, 2012)

FCP7 is barely multi-threaded at all and also tops out at 1.5GB of ram. It's basically still in the OS9 days in terms of the low levels. It also has some serious issues with gamma (let's not even go there).


----------

